# 1000 miles changes oil??



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

My new 2003 2.5s is coming up on 1000 miles. Should I change the oil? The manual dosen't say. Any Ideas?

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

its up to you really. Some believe that you should change it early due to the engine depositing junk into the oil during break in where as others believe that there are no problems going 3K miles.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I’m one who believes you should do the first few oil changes early because of the break-in of the engine. Also like to carefully watch the oil consumption during the first 2-3k, my engine went through about ½ quart of oil in the first 600 miles.


----------



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Yea I have been checking it and it has gone through some, plus it wasnt full when I drove it off the lot. But Mabye I ll just change it cause it cant hurt. Right?


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I think so, but then again, I’m pretty anal about changing my oil very 3-4k. Besides, an oil filter and 4 qts of oil is $10-$12. Well worth the piece of mind.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Whatever you do don't ask Wild Willy, every thursday the oil gets changed...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Whatever you do don't ask Wild Willy, every thursday the oil gets changed...  *


That's every second thursday 

And yes...absolutely change your oil at 1K...


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I would as well........my car was driven to me for delivery from a dealer in BFE TX (~310 miles away). First thing I did was stop at Autozone on the way home and picked up some synthetic oil, and went home and changed the oil. There is no telling what kinds of deposits and crap that got into the engine when the car was being built, so I think it is well worth it to change your oil now.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *That's every second thursday
> 
> And yes...absolutely change your oil at 1K... *


I changed mine the first time around 1K also and it was down slightly. Ever since then I change at 3k intervals; Oil and Filter.
My Alty has approximately 20k on it now.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Definitely change it early. There are tiny lil metal flakes in your oil during break-in. 

But don't waste money on synthetic for the first oil change. Put in regular cheap dino-oil before 3k miles...then change again at 3k with whatever you want.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I changed mine at 500 becuase the dealer "test drove" my car. Bastards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

I've always heard that you shouldn't use synthetic till youve broken your engine for a few thousand miles...any rule to that or is that just theory???


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

mysterio said:


> *I've always heard that you shouldn't use synthetic till youve broken your engine for a few thousand miles...any rule to that or is that just theory??? *


There are many thought s on that subject. It is mostly a personal call.

Look at it this way: Nissan doesn`t recommend synthetic oil in any of their vehicles however they don`t condem it either. 

I started using it on the third oil change but am now having second thoughts. I change my oil and filter every 3K so maybe it is overkill. A good dino oil like Castrol GTX will do the job just as well with that oil change interval.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

why is that your are having second thoughts...cause it's more expensive????


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

mysterio said:


> *why is that your are having second thoughts...cause it's more expensive???? *


Because I change it so often... The Castrol GTX motor oil is probably the best dino Oil there and it is more than adequate for our engines. I have a friend with a 93 Altima and that is all he uses and it has120,000 miles and the engine is fine.


----------



## Altima-02 (Jun 18, 2002)

currykid3 said:


> *My new 2003 2.5s is coming up on 1000 miles. Should I change the oil? The manual dosen't say. Any Ideas?
> 
> Thanks:thumbup: *


I changed mine at 600 miles and changed over to Synthetic at 10000 miles


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: 1000 miles changes oil??*



Altima-02 said:


> *I changed mine at 600 miles and changed over to Synthetic at 10000 miles *


At what intervals do you do an oil and filter change?


----------



## Altima-02 (Jun 18, 2002)

every 3000................which reminds me I need one now!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Altima-02 said:


> *every 3000................which reminds me I need one now! *


That`s when
I change mine.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

My 93 sentra is at 245,000 running strong with Valvoline every 3K. The cost benefit to using synthetic is that you *could* go for twice as many miles without changing. Personally, good oil every 3K is the best.

And yes, change the oil at first 500-1000 mi mark. Definitely couldn't hurt!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

roccobro said:


> *My 93 sentra is at 245,000 running strong with Valvoline every 3K. The cost benefit to using synthetic is that you *could* go for twice as many miles without changing. Personally, good oil every 3K is the best.
> 
> And yes, change the oil at first 500-1000 mi mark. Definitely couldn't hurt! *


An oil change is cheap insurance. I don`t think that 3000 miles is unreasonable to do it. Today`s engines are so polished when they are assembled that there is little or no filings during breakin like there was back in the fifties. Having said that I think there is a lot of crap from the burning and reintoducing the emissions into the engine that will polute the engine oil.

If in doubt change it.........


----------



## Altima-02 (Jun 18, 2002)

currykid3 said:


> *My new 2003 2.5s is coming up on 1000 miles. Should I change the oil? The manual dosen't say. Any Ideas?
> 
> Thanks:thumbup: *


OOpps I already posted this thread!


----------

